# Loads of Free Patterns



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

I haven't seen this posted before. There is loads here so I thought I would risk posting something that has been previously circulated.
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/allpatterns.htm


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Ahhh thank you i did have that site bookmarked before my old pute died... i had totally forgotten about it..


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

OMG SO MANY TIPS I DON,T KNOW WHERE TO START.


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

its nice to repost even if it has been posted before, since we have new members added every day... thanks


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link, bookmarked it. :thumbup:


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

:thumbup: thanks


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a fabulous site!! Thank you!!


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Useful reminder


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It is good to be reminded of some of the sites that are available.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Alot of great patterns on there.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great site - thank you!!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks that is a great site! have bokmarked for later!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, I love this site. Thanks. I am going to try some socks for my son from this site. We'll see what happens, they don't have pictures. I'm pretty excited though. I had been looking for something basic to try for him. Thanks again.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

good job posting the link......just when I thought I had seen them all......well, you proved I haven't.....


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

trisha2 said:


> I haven't seen this posted before. There is loads here so I thought I would risk posting something that has been previously circulated.
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/allpatterns.htm


 I can go nuts on this site. Thank you, thank you, thank you. Actually I am knitting a baby's cardigan that is on this site - the Gia baby cardigan. Maybe I saw it before because I was wondering which site I got it off of. Thank you again. Beautiful patterns and stitch patterns - nice to make scarves.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link..


----------



## maira norman (Oct 18, 2011)

Thankyou sooooo very much for this site.It has the patterns I've been looking for


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Really nice site! Love those old patterns


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Really nice site! Love those old patterns


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Really nice site! Love those old patterns


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I am working on a pair of socks that were ones knit for military guys. No picture and so I feel like I am knitting in the dark. I only hope my son will like it. First socks I have ever knit him.


----------



## Sophiathe wise (Nov 2, 2011)

Oboyoboyoboy! Lots of charts! What fun. Thanks so much.


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

This is a wonderful site . Thank you !


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing it is fabulous.


----------

